# I Am In Shock!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I got up this morning and discovered that my 17 year old son had cleaned his room! :bouncy:His dirty laundry has been hampered and deposited by the washer. (this is a major miracle all by itself) :clap:His sheets have been changed! :happy:His floor has been swept! :baby04:His clean clothes are hung up! (he's never hung them up in his life!) :cowboy: His video game systems are cleaned up and put away. (he has 3, including an antique atari system. all bought with his own money, too.) :goodjob:His curtains are even up again! The impetus for this frenzy of housework? His girlfriend is spending the next 5 days with us.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha , that is the very first thing that came to my mind.. He has got a girlfriend! Now look out, he might even start vacuuming the rest of the house,, watch,, it happens. 

~~Sumer


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Cleaning his a sure sign something is going on. Don't ya love it! Of my two boys the oldest was very organized and wanted his room clean. The youngest was the most messy person I have ever known.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I do love it. He usually does dishes and vaccuums the living spaces without being asked. But his room is only 5x8, so it's hard to keep it clean. 2 or 3 things on the floor becomes a mess real fast. I was just thrilled to see it clean again. Now, if he would just get rid of some of that stuff!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Works every time!


----------

